# First Test E/Tren Ace cycle.. not what was expected



## mr.mcgoo (Sep 27, 2011)

So I'm in the middle of week six of my test/tren cycle..
Weeks 1-10 - Test E @500mgs
Weeks 2-10 - Tren A @300mgs

Starting stats:
6'1
185lbs
12% BF
Current:
193lbs


I'm only up 7lbs and haven't lost any abdominal fat (I'm at about 12% bf), So I'm assuming it couldn't be the typical "lose fat and gain muscle" factor from the tren. My chest, shoulders and arms have filled out slightly. Most of my exercises have gone up 5-10lbs. I know the test usually doesn't kick in hard until about week 4 but I'll also only be doing 9 weeks of test unfortunately. I was a dumbass and drew too much the first couple weeks so I'll be down 1ml. My first two cycles were just test e 500mgs/wk and I gained around 20lbs both times. I lost a shit ton of water and kept about 10-12lbs after. I was hoping I'd see more fat loss due, especially since I'm into week 4 of the tren. I do light cardio 2-3 days a week and eat decent. I suppose my diet could definitely be a little cleaner but I'll take cal's whenever I can get them. 

Diet:
7:00 am - PB sand on wheat bread, light yogurt, fruit, shake w/skim milk
10:00 am - Granola or nut bar and shake w/skim milk
12:30 pm - Chicken breast or flank steak w/ veggies and some kind of carbs. Usually wheat pasta
3:00 pm - Fruit
5:00 pm - Salad, 1 or 2 chicken breast, veggies and rice or pasta
8:00 pm - PB on whole bread and shake w/skim milk

 It'll vary slightly day to day and I have a cheat meal once or twice a week. I might slip a little cheese into meals once and a while or throw some extra croutons and dressing on a salad but in general I don't eat horrible. Maybe I should wait until week 9 to start my whining but with the bulk of my cycle over I can't see myself getting cut like I had planned. Like I said, this is my first time with tren so maybe my expectations were a little too high?


----------



## ItsAParadox (Sep 27, 2011)

hmm maybe you didn't gain as much as the last time because tren actually dry you while test bloat you. so on your first cycles you were a 20pounds up but bloat and now you are already 7lbs (lean muscle this time) up. keep it this way and you should end the cycle with 14-15lbs keepable. It has to be noted that I think tren will act more efficiently at higher doses than 300mg/week


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Sep 27, 2011)

you should lower your test if you plan to lose weight, while you are on  tren. your diet consist of too much carbs and sugar. pasta, rice is nice to bulking, not getting shredded.


----------



## Imosted (Sep 27, 2011)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> you should lower your test if you plan to lose weight, while you are on  tren. *your diet consist of too much carbs and sugar. pasta, rice is nice to bulking, not getting shredded.*



This


----------



## GMO (Sep 27, 2011)

Your diet sucks ass.  It is a wonder you are gaining any weight at all.  I would post in the diet and nutrition forum and ask for some help.  If you get it dialed in, you may be able to enjoy the rest of your cycle.  Right now, you are basically throwing your money away and exposing your body to a harsh compound like tren for nothing.  Sorry to be so blunt, but it is the truth.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 28, 2011)

Highly agree..easy breakfast  egg whites and oatmeal


----------



## kyum (Sep 28, 2011)

I dont get it, your saying your main focus is you want your body fat down on this tren cycle, yet your diet is full of carbs. especially bread and your downing tons of milk which is full of natural sugars. You need to spend more time in the nutrition forum.

You gotta decide if your going to bulk or cut, then make your diet a reflection of that choice. right now the way your eating you will put on some muscle but i dont see you losing any body fat from that current diet.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 28, 2011)

Diets totally fucked bro. Not sure where you got that from. Not enough of anything to make gains.


----------

